

America's Most Iconic Drives - fwaheedq
http://travel.yahoo.com/p-interests-40757730;_ylt=AlpW6K8hEEvVIrJ91jLP6pehpYMA

======
fwaheedq
I like the article and views posted by yahoo officials. Feel like i am in
America.....man never been there....would like to go.

------
dextorious
I've done most of those drives: for several years I've done a one month road
trip every summer, and I've been to 47 of the 50 states (next time Vermont,
next time).

The most beautiful of all in my opinion are the Route 66, especially the
Texas-New Mexico-Arizona part and Highway 1 in California.

I also love Highway 61, the parts bellow Iowa (LA, MS, MO), probably partly
because of the blues influence and partly because it feels like another
country altogether.

Oh, and surprisingly (to me, a European), Utah is spectacular in the south
canyon area.

